# Repair Illiotibial Band



## sgarcia1401@comcast.net (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knows a CPT code for the repair of the illiotibial band of the hip??? Or muscle repair of the hip, anything close!!

Thank you


----------



## crissymoses (Dec 30, 2011)

*IT Band Repair*

I just sent a note to The Coding Network who said that this should be an unlisted code: 27299 IT band repair/reconstruction and it is comparable to 27427 in price.  I know this is too little too late, but hopefully it will help the next person who searches this topic.12/30/11


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Nov 18, 2020)

crissymoses said:


> *IT Band Repair*
> 
> I just sent a note to The Coding Network who said that this should be an unlisted code: 27299 IT band repair/reconstruction and it is comparable to 27427 in price.  I know this is too little too late, but hopefully it will help the next person who searches this topic.12/30/11


Thank you nearly nine years later. I have not had a hip doctor for years and then bam....hips galore!


----------

